# sealin windows without nail fin



## jcomp (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all-

I have an older home (2x4" exterior walls). I recently framed in some new windows. They are new construction- unfortunately I had to remove the nail fins to get the windows to ride flush with the siding like the rest of the house. I am now faced with the issue of properly sealing them (exterior). There is a small brick molding type trim that comes into contact with the exterior of the house (siding removed around perimeter).

Please help.

Thanks- John


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 
there are options, for sure.
can you post pictures? they always help.

DM


----------



## jcomp (Dec 15, 2009)

Will do- Thanks


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You will likely need a combination of custom bent flashing/caulk, but as stated, pics would definitely help.


----------



## jcomp (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## jcomp (Dec 15, 2009)

As you can see Ive cut back the aluminum siding and the molding now rests on the underlying ship lap. I've attached a drawing to further explain (excuse my paint skills hahaha)

Thanks- John


----------



## trendstone (Dec 16, 2009)

I would go with caulking, but I do not think that would be enough.


----------



## jcomp (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I'd have to agree I don't believe caulk alone will be enough. Any other ideas?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

as HomeSealed said, alum. flash and caulk... are you replacing the siding too?

DM


----------

